# up coming white plains show 2015



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

just wondering if anyone on here will be vending the show.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I wanna know if you're coming to MADS!!!!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Off the top of my head, I expect to see Julio, Tincman and Sirjohn at one table, Genesis at two tables, and Heath's Frog Farm at another table. You'll probably find Chris Sherman and Groundhog working at Black Jungle's setup.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

They serve beer there now , so I'll be there !


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Radiata...think you can ask the esteamed group of DBers whether they can find me an adult male Yellowback Mont Atachi Bakka?? With that group of heavy hitters...someone has to have some ideas! Thanks, Judy S


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

Rana Verde will be vending with an extensive list of frogs and Bromeliads. Please email or pm us for the complete list.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone have a female powder blue for show ?!!!!


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

Vivariums In The Mist will be at the expo. We will only have one table at this show, so we will feature some planted vivariums ready for frogs. We will also be offering a special of $15.00 off any vivarium if you are buying frogs from Tincman's Herps.

In addition, we will also have a nice selection of Ghostwood available.

Check us out on Facebook for the most recent updates and projects or email us at [email protected] if you would like to visit our Floral Park, NY showroom. See you at the show!!

https://www.facebook.com/VivariumsInTheMist

Custom Vivarium and Terrarium Displays and Supplies


----------



## Smurf (Nov 29, 2014)

Just wondering, what is parking like there? Easy to find?


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

There is 2 parking lots, it's usually never an issue. I think it's like 8 bucks in one not sure about the other


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

I will be hanging out with Black Jungle. 
I have a couple of tanks and a few MistKing odds and ends to bring along.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Smurf said:


> Just wondering, what is parking like there? Easy to find?


Do yourself a favor don`t arrive when the doors first open. It`s insanely crowded and you`ll have 300 people ahead of you buying tickets. The people will be 10 deep at the vendor tables and you won`t see a thing.
I usually arrive around 1 o`clock when people have had enough and are leaving.

Just a suggestion


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be there, Should have some new LEDs to offer with Red & Blue Diodes added, Some frogs & supplements as well. I will be posting a Frog list soon for the show. Hope to see a bunch of you guys there! We better not get too much snow


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

I will be there this will be my last White Plains for a very long time.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Gonna try to make this one since I haven't been to WP in a loooooong time.


----------



## imzenko (Feb 2, 2013)

not too sure on the weather. hopefully it doesn't snow.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

so where's the list of frogs?????


----------



## imzenko (Feb 2, 2013)

Judy if you are asking about tincman he posted a separate post.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I believe Tim heath will have lots of terribilis, Proven yellow group, adult oranges, mints, bi colors, thumbs and pums, also abesios, tricolors.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Is there anyone attending this show and the next Maryland show that can transport a small tank (18x18x15) for me?
I was going to ship it, but shipping companies are horrible. I would rather give $40 to a fellow frogger.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

There's Josh Halter--he's not too far from here...but you don't mention where the tank is ultimately going! Are you coming to the MADS meet at Scott Menigoz?


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Good point Judy.
The tank will inevitably be going to Jim Kee. We shipped a slightly smaller tank successfully, but I don't want to push our luck if we don't have to.
I will try to make it to Scott's but may end up hitching a ride with someone else so I not be able to bring much.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone that came and supported out last show for a while!


----------

